

MYOPENID WILL BE TURNED OFF ON FEBRUARY 1, 2014 - derFunk
https://www.myopenid.com/

======
Arnt
I suppose this means I'm not its only remaining user. Has any of you found a
decent self-hosted alternative?

~~~
davidcollantes
If you own your own domain and have a website, add this:

    
    
        <link rel="openid2.provider" href="https://www.google.com/accounts/o8/ud">
        <link rel="openid2.local_id" href="https://www.google.com/accounts/o8/id">
    

That will allow you to use your domain as OpenID, redirecting to Google
endpoint.

~~~
Arnt
Yes, except that I think Google already has enough data about me.

------
andrewcooke
stackoverflow (which was the only place i used this) have their own provider
that you can switch to - [http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2011/05/stack-
exchange-is-an-o...](http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2011/05/stack-exchange-is-
an-openid-provider/)

------
davidcollantes
Why was there a need to capitalize? This "news" was around yesterday (and
nobody cared).

~~~
derFunk
Sorry about the capitalization, its a paste from the original website where
it's upper case as well.

